# Just thinking of/worrying about ...O.T.



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

my friends on PT who are getting slammed with the terrible winter weather at this time. Hoping you are staying safe and warm, as are those you love and care for.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting, Daryl! I've been thinking the same thing! Especially when I keep hearing about the storms moving throughout the Midwest!

Between the cold, ice, snow, storms, hurricanes, tornadoes, fires, I worry a LOT!

KEEP WELL PT FAMILY MEMBERS!!

BTW, Daryl, YOU are IN one of my worry areas too!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is so thoughtful of you Pigeonmama.

It has been rough for lots of pigeon folk across the land. I saw where some citrus fruit was freezing in California. 

We have been getting hit pretty hard here in Nebraska too. Last week, we brought our pigeons for the weekend, but their stay in the back room has been extended till further notice till this freeze snap passes us at least. I heard on the radio all day today pleas for animal owners who even keep their pets outdoors, to please bring them in. Unfortunately there have been lives lost during this deep freeze.

I was surprised that school was not canceled today due to the freeze. The school buses were gelling up all over town this morning. I stalled in the lot 3 times, but got ol'#22 chugging along, arriving at my first stop 10 minutes late... not too bad unless you are the one waiting for the bus. It is supposed to warm up to near twenty on Wednesday, which is better than 9 degrees

Bev made her route well this morning, but this afternoon her bus (a new one) gave up as she arrived at the school.

Coolpigeons mom, Lisa, went through two buses this morning. 

Getting back to pigeons, this morning I saw our corner flock flying high and vigorously. You have to admire them for their endurance.

Our pet pigeons are enjoying their winter vacation inside. We have some spare old blankets near on stand-by just in case we loose power. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Daryl,

I think about our members during bad weather as well. I am frozen here in CA. Is the slipper streaker still at large in Maine? 

Stay warm everyone!

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I feel the same. I look at the weather maps on TV everyday and think, oh gosh, Victor is freezing or Pidgey is snowbound or Daryl has snow headed her way or Feather and Terry and George and the other Sou. Cal folks are having low temps and in the summer worry about Reti and Treesa during hurricanes.

We have been having balmy weather for January but I think that ended this afternoon. Temps are supposed to be in the 20's tonight and maybe, just maybe something white could be coming our way in a few days.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We have had ridiculously warm weather, but it will get cooler tomorrow as we are on the tail end of that front moving your way, Maggie.

I also feel concerned over our members and their birds, who are facing these very cold days, I ask God to watch over them, and protect them all.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, don't worry about Pidgey--we've got a 4-wheel-drive Explorer (Lin gets that one most of the time because I enjoy the challenge in my Ranger--YeeeHaaawww!!!) and although we got an awful lot of sleet here in tulsa, it's still not as bad as 30 miles to the east where they got the band of freezing rain. Now, that crap is nasty and I guess that many if not most of the trees in that area are broken real bad. The same thing happened a bit further south a few years ago and it really made a horrible mess. Actually, that band extended through that same area although there aren't many large trees with enough main branches left to break off anymore down there. The Talimena drive (where I used to hanglide in the '80s a lot) doesn't look very pretty anymore. About the only good that'll come from this is in the firewood industry. We've got a lakehouse up in the hard-hit area and I'll bet that I've got a lot of chainsawing to do when we can finally get back up there again. And no telling when that area will get power again. 

One of the supervisors that works for Lin has been without power since last Saturday afternoon (all-electric home) and the estimate keeps getting worse for when it'll get re-established. That particular power company has 27,000 customers, 24,000 without power. They've got 300 poles that have to be replaced so it's a major undertaking.

But Lin and I are snug as a bug in a rug (natural gas) and if our power went out, I'd just get a generator for the refrigerator and the freezer and some lighting. I'm not sure if the HVAC circulation fan could be run on 120 power we've got that covered anyhow with alternative heating so no biggie. It sure ain't that way for an awful lot of folks in this mess, though. I have more problems with wiener dogs than weather.

Pidgey


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

The weather in Scotland has been rainy lately (not unusual for Scotland though  ) but we have been badly hit with very strong winds over the past week and are due another storm on Thursday! It's not been too cold though with daytime temps averaging around 40 something F, although it can feel a lot colder in the wind, especially living on the coast off the North Sea!! Luckily these latest winds have been blowing from the west bringing milder temps. There hasn't been any snowfall so far this winter where I live, but that isn't that unusual now either with global warming. I've noticed over the last few years that we tend to have more snowfall in March throwing 'springtime' into chaos.

Hoping everyone stays safe this winter wherever you are.

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

Yes, the weather across North America has been very unstable this year. I hope that you are staying warm & safe up there in Maine! I would think your weather is even more volatile & unforgiving than most.

We're supposed to get our coldest night of the winter thus far tonight. The mercury is dipping down to a frigid 1.5 F or -17 C. We've had unseasonally warm weather this winter but it's all coming to a screeching halt now. We had a bad ice storm yesterday, I bet you had it too.

Victor, I had to laugh at your comments of the ole bus conking out on you and visualizing you behind the wheel, cursing and trying to get that yellow boat going, lol 




Victor said:


> The school buses were gelling up all over town this morning. I stalled in the lot 3 times, but got ol'#22 chugging along, arriving at my first stop 10 minutes late...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As Feather already posted, it's been nasty cold here in the land of fruits and nuts in So Cal. When you're not acclimated, I think it feels even more cold than it actually is. I grew up in the mountains of Southern Colorado and lived through many a winter there with nary a thought about the cold .. I've now been way too many years in sunny Southern California, and my anti-freeze doesn't work like it used to (nor is it the same .. now it's a glass or two of red wine to fend off the chill  )

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I feel for all our snow bound members and would gladly give them some of our mild weather. Tonight it sunk below freezing so I made sure to add corn to the outside pidgie's breakfast to help warm them up.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My bird water froze on my balcony, which has never happened before! I poked to make sure 'cause it's been sooooo long since I've seen frozen water!  

Strange weather stuff....mmmmmm

*(Hi Pidgey: here's to the weiner dogs! Yeeehaaww!)   *


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We've been bringing in the hummingbird feeders every night after dark so they don't freeze. I put them back out at first light and frequently see or hear the hummers while I'm taking care of the pigeons.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I just went and checked the temp. It's -4 at this time. Every bird is inside shelter, and I stuffed rags/old towels in to any thing that could cause a draft. The kids were well fed and watered twice yesterday, last time around 3 p.m., so I hope all goes well. Driving isn't an issue for me. If I don't have to go out, I don't . If I do have to go out, I take my time.
The slipper-streaker is in bed, under the covers tonight. He has to get up and go at 2:45 a.m., and will be dressed nice and warm (I hope)
Daryl


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The weather has indeed be unusual, to say the least.
Chuck was in NY a couple days ago & he said it was about 54-55 degrees. Colder here in AZ than back there. Apparently that was changing rapidly as he was heading out of the big city. He was beginning to run into very *cold* weather.

I hope everyone is able to stay safe & warm. 

Pete,
I *love* your avatar. That's my sentiment exactly looking back on the first two weeks of the new year.

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Frost on the pumpkins, I remember grown-ups saying when I was little, (that and something along the lines of "colder than a witch's...... ). Everyone sounds so cold everywhere! It is rather heart-warming to read and hear about everyone being so careful with their pets and making sure they're safe and warm.  I have seen some homeless people with their dogs around lately and my heart goes out to them.  I wish there were portable electric blankets and they could be passed out to those in need (at the very least!). It has been low 20s and upper teens here, rained a bit yesterday which was nice for the bit of warmth, but then froze everything of course and there was black ice on the road this morning which caused many accidents (my bf works at the grocery store and people were telling him about it all morning). I went out earlier and began to merge into a turn lane at 20 mph, hit a patch of invisible ice, and slid across the other lane (no cars there fortunately!!) and back into my own. Almost had a heart attack lol. 

The birds are pretty set, they have their two heat lamps and the tent is wrapped up in tarps at night. I did bring in Bernadette, Monster #3 (all my black and white birds are named Monster ), and Barnaby in the last few days, as they were crowding the heat lamp in the tent even when it wasn't on, poor things. The sun is out today so I put them back out in the tent, and we'll see tonight how cold it gets and if they will be coming back in for the bedroom retreat (near the heater lol). I hope everyone and their critters stay warm and safe!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's kinda weird here in southern England. Things are growin' and sprouting flowers that shouldn't be, insects and small animals are out and about too early, because it has been so mild for mid-Winter. 

On the other hand, the winds are pretty rough, like Lindi in Scotland said. The temperature is forecasted to be in the high 50s tomorrow, but winds could reach 60 - 70 mph with gusts near the south coast of 80 mph.

I'm wondering if my broken-legged ex-racer was injured through colliding with the wall of the apartment block now. They fly with such a powerful tail wind across the street, which they don't really like, and sometimes meet a strong updraft when they get close to the balconies, so don't quite make the landing strip so to speak.

Methinks the wet 'n' windy will soon turn to cold and more cold, though.

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Victor, I had to laugh at your comments of the ole bus conking out on you and visualizing you behind the wheel, cursing and trying to get that yellow boat going, lol


 BRAD! What? Me? I am appalled! Gosh darn it!! I am hurt that you would think that I curse Why dagnabit and shame on you!

Anyways, now that I got that stress off me, Hawkmaster and I bathed the pigeons today in warm Eucalyptus bath salts. I think they appreciate the icy snowy below freezing week we have had. Even Paris did not put up a fuss when I hand bathed him. They are all shiny and squeaky clean. This has been an indoor vacation for them.

Since our pet pigeons are making the best of a cold thing, the boys and I went sledding after school. Making the best of a bad thing!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Watch your dolgarn language, Victor!

I just read this news article on the weather and couldn't help but post the link to get this thread back to pigeons (check out the picture):

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14117850/

Cold Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

WHOO HOO

Woke up this morning to a winter wonderland. Everything was covered in snow but by now it is just about gone. I think we got about 1/2 - 1 inch total. 

Uh, Pidgey - what am I supposed to see in the picture?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, we had wind measured at 99 mph today, trucks getting blown over and trees down all over the place.

Probably have snow next week.

But my balcony-roosting pigeons are still out there tonight, whatever the weather 

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> WHOO HOO
> 
> Woke up this morning to a winter wonderland. Everything was covered in snow but by now it is just about gone. I think we got about 1/2 - 1 inch total.
> 
> Uh, Pidgey - what am I supposed to see in the picture?


Well, I sort of wondered the same thing......about the picture......we just woke up to cold..........kept waiting and waiting..........nothing was falling. Hubby said he wanted to see some snow.......I told him to go to Danville and look at it cause they had some!! Right now it's barely drizzling but freezing so I'll probably fall and bust my "A Double S" when I go to feed the birds again......sure HATE this stuff.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Many parts of Northern California woke up with snow yesterday!!  A county near ours had enough on the ground that it actually looked like a real snow had fallen, which I suppose it had.  No snow here but if feels cold enough!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow John, 99 MPH winds is like you have a hurricane blowing through. I almost think I'd rather have snow. 

I may have spoken too soon about everything going away. Our illustrious weather forecasters said everything would be melted this pm BUT now everything is beginning to ice over. I hate that because it usually means power outages here. Old trees that were damaged about 8 years ago by hurricane Fran seem to bite the dust even now when we get an ice storm.

Renee, send the hubby out.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well Scotland escaped the high winds today but sadly 11 people were killed including a 2-year old child in England due to the storm  . The national news showed trees split in half, housing damage, brick walls blown over, high scaffolding coming down, even an airplane taking off at a very strange angle as it stuggled against the sheer force of the winds.

Scotland was hit with snow and low temps instead and as John said, it is set to get much colder over the next week.

Lindi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Uh, Pidgey - what am I supposed to see in the picture?





Lovebirds said:


> Well, I sort of wondered the same thing......about the picture......


Sorry, didn't realize that they'd change the picture. At the time I posted it, it showed a pigeon sliding on ice. Now it's of people in a shelter. I kinda' preferred it the first way although the second probably fits with the story better. Dang. I hate it when that happens.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I saw the picture Pidgey posted this morning of the pigeon...sure looked cold! The pigeon was perched on a balcony or something with a metal railing that was completely iced over.
Don't ya hate when they switch pictures on the internet news so darn gosh fast, Pidgey?

John and Lindi...sounds like you folks are getting it bad now too! Those are some gail force winds in England!!! I'm surprised that the little pigeons on your balcony can hold on, John! I'm also surprised that they let that plane take off in that kind of wind, Lindi!

Our weather has stabilized for now. Temperatures not nearly so cold, no high winds and no more snow yet...but it's a comin'


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

These snow storms keep on comin'!
One snow storm about 5 days ago gave us about 20cm of snow! On Tuesday the Temperature dipped down to -35 to -40 C with wind chill. NOW we have another snow storm heading our way that'll give us another 20-30cms of snow. Just looked outside and it's starting. I have to walk to work (about 10-15mins) so I got all my snow gear ready for tomorrow's trek! Usually by this time of the year we would have about 5-7ft of snow but we only have 2ft. Hmmmm is Global Warming good or bad.LOL 
I'm going to have to invest in a snowmobile soon if these snow storms keep on coming this hard.lol
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

EEEK!!!...that's a lot of snow you've gotten already and very cold temperatures! 

A snowmobile eh...lol. Sounds like a fun and efficient way to get around for you in your area


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Started snowing around 8:30am today and as of right now we have a foot of it and it's still coming! Cnd Weather says we're going to get about 50cms instead of that 30cm. Work closed down early before the bulk of the storm hits us. The plows hadn't got the this side of town so I had to walk home instead of 10mins it took me 30mins. lol Oh well it's nice and warm in the house so it's all good. 
HDS


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, our local news had videos of people in Great Britain trying to walk or even stand in those strong winds. It would be comical if it were not so serious. They said at least 40 people have already died because of the severe weather.

I hope all of our Great Britain members stay safe.



Hilary, I hope you stay safe too. Be careful walking in snow that high.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Maggie that's terrible that that many people have died. I know out west in Alberta like 10 people have died too.
Well the 50cms that Weather Canada has pridicted has TOTALLY been shot out the window by us!! We have OVER 2FT of snow and it's STILL coming! The winds arn't helping either making drifts of about 5ft tall. Here at home we're snowed in. We've shoved and snowblowed out our drive way 3 times today. Walking to work is going to be "fun" tomorrow! lol
Talk to you all later.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL And to think I got excited yesterday over our piddling 1/2"! 

We have another weather system headed our way Sunday but I believe Renee (in Virginia) will probably get the snow this time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL And to think I got excited yesterday over our piddling 1/2"!
> 
> We have another weather system headed our way Sunday but I believe Renee (in Virginia) will probably get the snow this time.



Oh Golly Gee..........can't WAIT!! yep,looks like we're going to get it this time. We lucked out yesterday............have to go stock up on the Beanie Weanie's for hubby..........LOL


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

We are expecting another possibel 5 inches starting Saturday evening into Sunday. It was decided that our pet pigeons indoor vacation has been extended! More sledding too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> We are expecting another possibel 5 inches starting Saturday evening into Sunday. It was decided that our pet pigeons indoor vacation has been extended! *More sledding too*!



I REMEMBER SLEDDING, Victor! Had fun too!

However, at this point, just glad I'm only REMEMBERING!   

Will definitely have my work cut out for me in SENDING WARM HUGS AND THOUGHTS TO ALL SNOW AND COLD AND STORM PT FAMILY MEMEBERS!! 

Please take care and be safe!!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Sledding sounds like fun! Stay warm and safe cause we all know how time flys when we're having fun.
Well a grand total of 2ft 20cms has fallen on us in like one day and over night! I can't took out my front door cause of a snowdrift.
This is just crazy-madness!!
Well got to walk to work this morning too, gotta' get all bundeled up, that takes like 10mins. lol
Have fun sleding Victor!
Talk to you all later!
Hilary Dawn


----------

